# how long is colostrum needed?



## BarefootGoat (Jun 3, 2013)

My ewe just gave birth (with an incredible amount of help) to a single eweling. How long will she need to be on colostrum? The ewe didn't want her at all, so she'll live in the house with my bottle kid. It's a TOTAL pain to milk this sheep, the teats aren't clearing, and they're small, so it's very difficult to milk her. How long will she needs colostrum before I can switch her on to goats milk?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 3, 2013)

She really only needs if for the first day. Even then as long as she gets a good meal of it once will suffice.


----------



## BarefootGoat (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh thats great. I'll give her some more an then give her goats milk


----------

